
Fox.com now blocking Google TV devices | GTVHub.com - madh
http://www.gtvhub.com/2010/11/10/fox-com-now-blocking-google-tv-devices/
======
orangecat
Are they just blocking by the user agent? What happens if Google has the
browser report itself as Chrome on a generic Linux? I don't see how that could
be illegal, it's even mostly true.

